# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  فضائل القراءن

## سراج منير

**   *فضائل القراءن *   *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*   *-قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*  *" إن لله أهلين منّا قالوا : يا رسول الله ، مَن هم ؟ قال : هم أهلُ القرآن أهلُ الله وخاصّته"  الصحيحة* *2- ألا وأن الحجة على من علمه فأغفله أو كد منها على من قصر عنه وجهله ومن أوتى علم القرآن فلم ينتفع وزجرته نواهيه فلم يرتدع وارتكب من المآثم قبيحا ومن الجرائم فضوحا كان القرآن حجة عليه وخصما لديه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "القرآن حجة لك أو عليك" خرّجه مسلم* *3-فالواجب على من خصه الله بحفظ كتابه أن يتلوه حق تلاوته ويتدبر حقائق عبارته ويتفهم عجائبه ويتبين غرائبه قال الله تعالى :*  *{كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ} . وقال الله تعالى :*  *{أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا} .*  * . فأول ذلك أن يستشعر المؤمن من فضل القرآن                                                                                                                               *  *- أنه كلام رب العالمين غير مخلوق*  *       -كلام من ليس كمثله شيء وصفة من ليس له شبيه ولا ند*  *    -فهو من نور ذاته جل وعز  *  *  -وأن القراءة أصوات القراء ونغماتهم وهي أكسابهم التي يؤمرون بها في حال إيجابا في بعض العبادات وندبا في كثير من الأوقات ويزجرون عنها إذا اجتنبوا ويثابون عليها ويعاقبون على تركها وهذا مما اجمع عليه المسلمون أهل الحق ونطقت به الآثار ودل عليها المستفيض من الأخبار ولا يتعلق الثواب والعقاب إلا بما هو من أكساب العباد على ما يأتي بيانه*  *.ولولا أنه سبحانه جعل في قلوب عباده*  * من القوة على حمله ما جعله ليتدبروه وليعتبروا به وليتذكروا ما فيه من طاعته وعبادته وأداء حقوقه وفرائضه لضعفت ولاندكت بثقله أو لتضعضعت له وأنى تطيقه وهو يقول : تعالى جده وقوله الحق :*  *{لَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى جَبَلٍ لَرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعاً مُتَصَدِّعاً مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ} .*  * فأين قوة القلوب من قوة الجبال ولكن الله تعالى رزق عباده من القوة على حمله ما شاء أن يرزقهم فضلا منه ورحمة .*  *-وروى البخاري عن عثمان بن عفان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*  * "خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه"*  *                                                 - وروى مسلم عن أبي موسى قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*  *" مثل المؤمن الذي يقرأ القرآن مثل الأترجة ريحها طيب وطعمها طيب ومثل المؤمن الذي لا يقرأ القرآن مثل التمرة لا ريح لها وطعمها حلو ومثل المنافق الذي يقرأ القرآن مثل الريحانة ريحها طيب وطعمها مر ومثل المنافق الذي لا يقرأ القرآن كمثل الحنظلة لا ريح لها وطعمها مر" وفي رواية" مثل الفاجر" بدل "المنافق"*  *  - وقال البخاري :* * " مثل المؤمن الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الأترجة طعمها طيب وريحها طيب ومثل المؤمن الذي لا يقرأ القرآن كمثل التمرة "  *  * -وروى مسلم عن عائشة قالت* * قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* * " الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة والذي يقرأ القرآن ويتتعتع فيه وهو عليه شاق له أجران" .*  *التتعتع التردد في الكلام عيا وصعوبة وإنما كان له أجران من حيث التلاوة ومن حيث المشقة ودرجات الماهر فوق ذلك كله لأنه قد كان القرآن متعتعا عليه ثم ترقى عن ذلك إلى أن شبه بالملائكة والله أعلم  *  *                                  - وروى الترمذي عن عبدالله بن مسعود قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* * " من قرأ حرفا من كتاب الله فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها لا أقول الم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف" .   صحيح* *  - وروى مسلم عن عقبة بن عامر قال :* * خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن في الصفة ؛ فقال :* * "أيكم يحب أن يغدو كل يوم إلى بطحان أو إلى العقيق فيأتي منه بناقتين كوماوين في غير إثم ولا قطع رحم فقلنا يا رسول الله كلنا نحب ذلك ؛ قال أفلا يغدو أحدكم إلى المسجد فيعلم أو يقرأ آيتين من كتاب الله عز وجل خير من ناقتين وثلاث خير له من ثلاث وأربع خير له من أربع ومن أعدادهن من الإبل" الكوماء من الابل العظيمة السنام*  *
  -وعن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* * " من نفس عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة ومن يسر على معسر يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة ومن ستر مسلما ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه ومن سلك طريقاً يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ومن أبطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه". مسلم*  *
 -وروى أبو داود   عن عقبة بن عامر قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :* * "الجاهر بالقرآن كالجاهر بالصدقة والمسر بالقرآن كالمسر بالصدقة".*  * 6-وروى الترمذي عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :*  *" يجيء القرآن يوم القيامة فيقول يا رب حلة فيلبس تاج الكرامة ثم يقول يا رب زده فيلبس حلة الكرامة ثم يقول يا رب ارض عنه فيرضى عنه فيقال له اقرأ وارق ويزاد بكل آية حسنة" صحيح*  *  -وروى أبو داود عن عبدالله بن عمرو قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* * "يقال لصاحب القرآن اقرأ وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها" الصحيحة* *  - وأخرجه ابن ماجه في سننه عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :* * "يقال لصاحب القرآن إذا دخل الجنة اقرأ واصعد فيقرأ ويصعد بكل آية درجة حتى يقرأ آخر شيء معه " .الصحيحة  
  -وقال ابن عباس :*  *من قرأ القرآن واتبع ما فيه هداه الله من الضلالة ووقاه يوم القيامة سوء الحساب وذلك بأن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول :* * {فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلا يَضِلُّ وَلا يَشْقَى} . قال ابن عباس : فضمن الله لمن اتبع القرآن ألا يضل في الدنيا ولا يشقى في الآخرة 
 -وفي ((مسند أبي داود الطيالسيّ)) ـ وهو أوّل مُسْنَد ألِّفَ في الإسلام ـ عن عبدالله بن عمرو عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال*  *:           "من قام بعشر آيات لم يكتب من الغافلين ومن قام بمائة آية كتب من القانتين ومن قام بألف آية كتب من المقنطرين" . الصحيحة* *والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------

